# Easter hams



## pc farmer (Feb 28, 2018)

So we butchered a pig two weeks ago, I decided I was going to do the curing instead of sending them out to be done.

Here she is












IMG_20180203_122322904



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 13, 2018





Nice fat












IMG_20180203_122314055



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 13, 2018






The hams that need cured.












IMG_20180203_140316517



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 13, 2018


















IMG_20180204_150225483



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 13, 2018






I went with a 10% injection cure that 

 daveomak
 uses.  Injected and cured for 2 weeks.













IMG_20180216_185420621



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 16, 2018






After the 2 weeks It was time to smoke.The ham bags I had didn't fit so I had to use a big ss hook.













IMG_20180224_111059079



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 24, 2018






These 2 hams barely fit in the smoker.  They were touching alittle bit.












IMG_20180224_111650792



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 24, 2018






This pic they are getting some nice color from the cob smoke.












IMG_20180224_174948298



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 24, 2018


















IMG_20180224_175142186



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 24, 2018


















IMG_20180224_174959679



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 24, 2018






so after 30 hours of smoke and a low heat they looked like this.













IMG_20180225_193659926



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 26, 2018


















IMG_20180225_211540176



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 26, 2018






In the fridge over night the cut the next day.













IMG_20180226_204602772



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 26, 2018


















IMG_20180226_203149139



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 26, 2018


















IMG_20180226_203143100



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 26, 2018






And ham steaks that some of them wouldn't fit into a gallon sized vac bag.

I need to get a smaller injection needle, I hate seeing the holes in the meat.

Thanks Dave for the help.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 28, 2018)

LOL... you didn't need ham bags, you needed cargo nets! Looks like a great ham! You'll have to raise more next year, you son can do the work right? Think of all the new friends you'll have with more ham, bacon, chops and sausage!

That Dave is a wealth of knowledge isn't he? You just got to keep him awake long enough to 'splain!


----------



## bob-whie (Feb 28, 2018)

c farmer said:


> I need to get a smaller injection needle, I hate seeing the holes in the meat.


I use this one. Longer needles are available.
Nice looking hogs, just the right amount of nice white backfat, will make some great sausage.
When we get to see them bellies?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh Boy!!!
Fine Eating coming to Adam's House!!:)
Nice Job, Adam!! Like.
Dave's a Good one to follow on those Fresh Hams!!!---Yuuuum!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2018)

Adam They look great!! You only injected them with the brine?
I am using Pops brine for mine I injected today and plan on 3 weeks or more
Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 28, 2018)

foamheart said:


> LOL... you didn't need ham bags, you needed cargo nets! Looks like a great ham! You'll have to raise more next year, you son can do the work right? Think of all the new friends you'll have with more ham, bacon, chops and sausage!
> 
> That Dave is a wealth of knowledge isn't he? You just got to keep him awake long enough to 'splain!



We are raising 2extras next year.     I needed cargo nets was right.

Dave knows his stuff for sure.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 28, 2018)

bob-whie said:


> I use this one. Longer needles are available.
> Nice looking hogs, just the right amount of nice white backfat, will make some great sausage.
> When we get to see them bellies?





Bellies being sliced tomorrow night, doning a separate post in the bacon forum


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 28, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Oh Boy!!!
> Fine Eating coming to Adam's House!!:)
> Nice Job, Adam!! Like.
> Dave's a Good one to follow on those Fresh Hams!!!---Yuuuum!
> ...




Thanks Bear.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 28, 2018)

tropics said:


> Adam They look great!! You only injected them with the brine?
> I am using Pops brine for mine I injected today and plan on 3 weeks or more
> Richie




Thanks Richie.   Yes I only injected the brine,   when I get home to my pc I can send you the calculations.


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Thanks Richie.   Yes I only injected the brine,   when I get home to my pc I can send you the calculations.


Adam Thank you I already have mine in the brine.Went with the low salt brine.
Richie


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 28, 2018)

Looks good Adam. I will keep an eye out for my invite to Easter dinner.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 28, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good Adam. I will keep an eye out for my invite to Easter dinner.




Thanks.   Your welcome at my house anytime.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 28, 2018)

tropics said:


> Adam Thank you I already have mine in the brine.Went with the low salt brine.
> Richie




Proper amounts

Weight of the meat X 454 = grams...
10% = 0.1 x 454 = 45 grams.. liquid.. try a stock solution like veggie...
2% = 0.02 x 454 = 9 grams kosher salt.
1% = 0.01 x 454 = 4.5 grams white sugar.
0.25% = 0.0025 x 454 = 1.14 grams cure#1..
10% injection for ham

0.5% = 0.005 x 454 = 2.27 grams STPP (phosphate)

The proper procedure for mixing phosphates is....

Mix into the liquid...
1. phosphates and dissolve...
2. sugars, proteins and dissolve
3. salt and dissolve
4. cure and dissolve



Add this to your files for next time Richie.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 28, 2018)

That looks fantastic . Great method for sure .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 1, 2018)

Ha you show something like this when I'm going south and no where near PA dang man what gives.

Awesome looking ham nice smoke color. Cob is what you smoked with?

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 1, 2018)

Very nice...! I love ham!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 1, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> That looks fantastic . Great method for sure .




Thanks.    Yes it works great.





HalfSmoked said:


> Ha you show something like this when I'm going south and no where near PA dang man what gives.
> 
> Awesome looking ham nice smoke color. Cob is what you smoked with?
> 
> Warren



With any luck I will still have some for this years gathering.  Yes cob pellets.  

Be safe on your trip.  





indaswamp said:


> Very nice...! I love ham!



Thanks sir.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for the vote of confidence...   Glad you enjoyed it...   Dave


----------



## motocrash (Mar 1, 2018)

Please pass the biscuits! Great looking ham man;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2018)

Great job on the ham Adam!
It looks fantastic!
Congrats on getting a spin on the carousel!
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 2, 2018)

Nice looking hams. Beautiful colors.

That cut ham pic? Good for stock photos.

Great job.

You raised this pig?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job on the ham Adam!
> It looks fantastic!
> Congrats on getting a spin on the carousel!
> Al




Thanks Al





atomicsmoke said:


> Nice looking hams. Beautiful colors.
> 
> That cut ham pic? Good for stock photos.
> 
> ...



Yes I raised this pig.  The pics are of a ham shank.

Thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 2, 2018)

Adam, Wow is all I can say. Those hams look beautiful. You should own the carousel with those. If there were a carousel sticky those hams would be numero uno.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## normonster (Mar 2, 2018)

Wow 

 pc farmer
 !! You Sir are a meat savage. I will never look at a ham the same way again.

Beautiful work. Highly impressed. You actually raised the hogs, executed them, and processed them all the way to hams? Damn. I thought eating mountain trout by the steam they were caught from was cool.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 2, 2018)

Nice work Adam, very impressive Grasshopper!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Adam, Wow is all I can say. Those hams look beautiful. You should own the carousel with those. If there were a carousel sticky those hams would be numero uno.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thanks for the kind words but I dont think they really deserved the carousel, I wont complain thou.




normonster said:


> Wow
> 
> pc farmer
> !! You Sir are a meat savage. I will never look at a ham the same way again.
> ...



Thanks   Yes we raised these pigs from piglets, full circle to butchering and finished product.




danmcg said:


> Nice work Adam, very impressive Grasshopper!



Thanks Dan.  Its true I am still a grasshopper at this curing stuff.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 2, 2018)

c farmer said:


> I need to get a smaller injection needle, I hate seeing the holes in the meat.



About the holes, Is there a chance you had air in the needle while injecting? Or any chance it froze after injecting? either of these could cause the holes you have.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2018)

danmcg said:


> About the holes, Is there a chance you had air in the needle while injecting? Or any chance it froze after injecting? either of these could cause the holes you have.



No air that I know of.  I tried to keep it all liquid.  Definitely didn't freeze , I had a mav in the fridge to monitor temp.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2018)

c farmer said:


> No air that I know of.  I tried to keep it all liquid.  Definitely didn't freeze , I had a mav in the fridge to monitor temp.


Talking about needles , not sure what you are using to inject . If its a standard syringe type , I use a adhesive needle to inject glue for flooring repairs . It's made to "heal" the spot where it goes in . You can buy them , or the whole thing at big box store . May be to short for what you did , but worked great on the picnic . Just FYI .


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Talking about needles , not sure what you are using to inject . If its a standard syringe type , I use a adhesive needle to inject glue for flooring repairs . It's made to "heal" the spot where it goes in . You can buy them , or the whole thing at big box store . May be to short for what you did , but worked great on the picnic . Just FYI .



I used a bigger SS syringe.   Has a big needle.   I dont know if a cheap one will reach into these big hams.   I will try next year thou.   BTW, this pig should have been buthered 2 month before we did.  Just couldnt get the right weather.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 2, 2018)

Older animals have awesome flavor...   Give me an old cow or old pig any day...


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Older animals have awesome flavor...   Give me an old cow or old pig any day...


 I'm having closing time flash backs .


----------



## daveomak (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## noble captain (Mar 3, 2018)

Congrats on the carousel. Looks amazing. What kind of pig's do you raise, I'm trying to convince my husband to let me get 3 . He won't budge because we hunt wild one's here in South Louisiana . And what do you feed them.


----------



## noble captain (Mar 3, 2018)

noble captain said:


> Congrats on the carousel. Looks amazing. What kind of pig's do you raise, I'm trying to convince my husband to let me get 3 . He won't budge because we hunt wild one's here in South Louisiana . And what do you feed them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I'm having closing time flash backs .




LOL---Sign above the bar, at my old favorite Watering Hole:
"*Nobody's Ugly at 2 AM*."

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 4, 2018)

noble captain said:


> Congrats on the carousel. Looks amazing. What kind of pig's do you raise, I'm trying to convince my husband to let me get 3 . He won't budge because we hunt wild one's here in South Louisiana . And what do you feed them.




This are  a show cross.   We feed them Show pig feed that we buy.   18% protein and use a suppliment.


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 6, 2018)

Wow Adam that is great looking.... I am waiting for some better weather up here to finish my smokehouse build. We also have a couple hams from pigs we raised and butchered. Points all the way and congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 6, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Wow Adam that is great looking.... I am waiting for some better weather up here to finish my smokehouse build. We also have a couple hams from pigs we raised and butchered. Points all the way and congrats on the carousel ride.




Thanks.    

I already have a smokehouse planned as soon as the weather breaks.


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 7, 2018)

c farmer said:


> This are  a show cross.   We feed them Show pig feed that we buy.   18% protein and use a suppliment.




Is the supplement applesauce?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Is the supplement applesauce?




Well some of that too.    We actually bought a suppliment for in the feed.   LOL

They had their fair share of junk food too.   Applesauce, cake mixes, powered sugar.  LOL


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 7, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Well some of that too.    We actually bought a suppliment for in the feed.   LOL
> 
> They had their fair share of junk food too.   Applesauce, cake mixes, powered sugar.  LOL



Watching pigs slop down some good old slop is almost as enjoyable as eating them to me. I might be weird lol


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Watching pigs slop down some good old slop is almost as enjoyable as eating them to me. I might be weird lol




Not weird for the farmers.   We enjoy watching the animals enjoying themselves.













IMG_20180228_194537382



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 28, 2018


















IMG_20180228_194033803



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 28, 2018






This a 10 inch pan, I had to cut them in half to cook them.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2018)

Oh My! I love fried ham steaks!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Oh My! I love fried ham steaks!!!




Yup, we do too.  Quick easy meal with mac n cheese or fries.


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 7, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Not weird for the farmers.   We enjoy watching the animals enjoying themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





c farmer said:


> Yup, we do too.  Quick easy meal with mac n cheese or fries.



How many dozen of eggs should I bring with me?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 7, 2018)

That looks great . You have a slicer that cuts thru the bone ? I look thru and re read all the threads on things I want to do , even after I have done them . I saw a post you had in 2014  in a ham thread that said " I really want to try ham " 
Looks like you figured it out .


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> How many dozen of eggs should I bring with me?




A few.  IF I have some left by the next gathering.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> That looks great . You have a slicer that cuts thru the bone ? I look thru and re read all the threads on things I want to do , even after I have done them . I saw a post you had in 2014  in a ham thread that said " I really want to try ham "
> Looks like you figured it out .




We have a Hobart bandsaw.   We used to butcher our own beef and pigs so I have all the goodies to do the butchering and processing.

We used to send all our pork out to be cured.   Not any more.  I will be doing all of it.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 8, 2018)

That looks sweet! Ham steak, biscuits, eggs, grits & Red eye gravy! Lots of ways to go with a slice of ham, I I gotta say thats how I always start! Hell Not many folks even know what red-eye gravy is anymore. Last time I made some, my niece's little girl ran around telling everyone I spilled my coffee in the gravy! LOL

Sure looks good Adam.


----------



## noble captain (Mar 11, 2018)

c farmer said:


> This are  a show cross.   We feed them Show pig feed that we buy.   18% protein and use a suppliment.


Thanks , and it looks amazing


----------

